# Please mommy!



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

" Mommy! I want a baby brother or sister! Its not fair! I'm the only maltese in the house - I need a little maltese brother or sister!!
Look at my face, how can you say no?"











How can I say no to that face?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Soooo......???? You gonna do what he says?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Really?! I don't think anyone can say no to that face!  Are you really considering adding one?  how exciting


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Well???????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I DON'T think you can say no!!!! Soooooo...... any news you want to share with us??


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I couldn't say no...so your expecting.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep!
Milo is getting a little maltese brother or sister!
I don't have a puppy booked but we've been playing the waiting game for a while now but I decided to share the small bit of news with SM as now.
I have a breeder picked out since ages ago and have been in contact with them for a while now - and she had a puppy for me a few months ago but he didn't turn out to be show quality 

I don't mind gender - a boy or a girl is fine. Theres pro's(and con's) to both!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

amby said:


> Yep!
> Milo is getting a little maltese brother or sister!
> I don't have a puppy booked but we've been playing the waiting game for a while now but I decided to share the small bit of news with SM as now.
> I have a breeder picked out since ages ago and have been in contact with them for a while now - and she had a puppy for me a few months ago but he didn't turn out to be show quality
> ...


omgosh!! that's such exciting news!! can't wait till you introduce the new pup to the SM community!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla :cheer::cheer::We'll be waiting  :Waiting:


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Lol, this is how i ended up with 3


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so happy for you and Milo..:aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

arty: arty: Woohoo!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, how exciting!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I'm very excited!
I have no idea how long the wait will be but I'm willing to be patient!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Congrats! I knew you couldn't say no to that face. That face can convince me to do anything! It's great that you really enjoy being in the ring.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Milo gets more handsome each day!! Congrats!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Is it a local breeder from Ireland?
How long will you have to wait to get your :Cute Maltup?
Congratulations:drinkup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Is it a local breeder from Ireland?
> How long will you have to wait to get your :Cute Maltup?
> Congratulations:drinkup:


no, there are very few reputable maltese breeders in Ireland so I am going to the UK again(I got Milo there)

No idea how long I will have to wait - I don't mind!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Milo!! 
That's great news and I'm sure Milo will be exited when his new sibling gets there. I can't wait to hear stories and see pictures of the two of them together. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Milo's going to be a big brother:walklikeanegyptian::Happy_Dance: I am soooo excited for you.:chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's so exciting, i mean how could you say no to that face? Congratulations!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I'm sooooooooo excited! 
My wait is a little longer because I'm looking for a show pup but he/she will be worth the wait!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is so exciting, and of course you can't say no..... 

If a little girl came up anywhere near me that had the look and temperament I want, I would get one straight away. Not likely to happen though as there are no good breeders anywhere near.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Orla! 

I keep my fingers crossed that you'll find the right puppy and breeder soon!
That's wonderful for little Milo to get a little brother or sister soon!

And ... I couldn't resist these eyes either ..., LOL!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Milo -- you're sooooooooooooooooo handsome. I don't know how your Mom could ever say "no" to you for anything you ask for.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How exciting, Milo. Soon you will have a little brother or sister to play with. Of course, they won't be as handsome as you, since no one can be.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is some awesome news ! congrats !


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Orla, first of all..that is a crazy cute photo of Milo!!! 

Secondly, YEA!!! I'm so excited for you!!! oh boy- that is just too exciting!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> that is some awesome news ! congrats !


Thanks!



iheartbisou said:


> Orla, first of all..that is a crazy cute photo of Milo!!!
> 
> Secondly, YEA!!! I'm so excited for you!!! oh boy- that is just too exciting!!


Thanks Andrea! - I love that pic  Wish it was better quality though!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congratsss!!  to you and milo!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Orla that's wonderful!! Congratulations. I'm excited for you. Good job Milo!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Very cute, how can you ever say no to those eyes :wub:

Now you have to tell me who your getting one from


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Great news..I'll be waiting for THE day .....Good, good, goody....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

jude'n'jools said:


> Very cute, how can you ever say no to those eyes :wub:
> 
> Now you have to tell me who your getting one from


nothing planned at all.

Just me finishing my "maybe I will" and deciding that I really want another!

You'll be one of the first to know Elaine! 

Milo really needs someone his own size to play with at home aswell.
He's very social so he'd be great with a little sister or brother!

(loving that pic of sparkle? as your avatar)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...how exciting for you and Milo! Milo will make a great big brother.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats! Let's just hope Milo doesn't start asking for things like a summer home, a Mercedes, etc... Mommy might go broke! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

